# Soulrider u. Freeride-Crew



## Timo R. (11. Januar 2006)

Die Überraschung ist perfekt:
Der Zusammenschluß zwischen Soulridern und Freeride-Crew ist besiegelt.Mit sofortiger Wirkung treten wir den Soulridern bei.Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass wir uns auflösen werden. Die Crew wird es weiterhin wie gewohnt geben und wird von sich hören lassen....
Es kann nur von Vorteil sein wenn man sich zu einer großen Freeride-Familie zusammenschließt u gemeinsam für die Sache kämpft:BIKEN BIKEN BIKEN....

Enjoy your ride-Amok


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch leute!

Happy biking!

P.S: ich habe mich auch entschlossen den Soulridern beizutreten..einfach auch respekthalber dafür was die Junx auf die Beine stellen (oder noch werden). Dafür gibts Support von mir..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (11. Januar 2006)

Hey Amok,
Dann schleppst du bitte auch dieses Jahr mal ein paar Soulrider mit zur Megavalanche. Wir sind auf jeden Fall wieder dort und rocken das Haus (oder versuchen es zumindest)....

Dann können wir ja auch mal ne kleine Session zusammen starten. Wäre doch auch mal ganz amtlich um mich in der Soulbikersprache auszudrücken. Im Moment sind wir zwar eher auf dem Endurotrip und kurbeln uns die Beine in den Bauch durch's lustige Müllerthal. Auf jeden Fall ein Geheimtip für grosse Jungs die es ein bissl technisch lieben. Gutes Training für die Mega 

Nix für Jungs mit breiten Lenkern ;-)






ein paar lustische Treppchen





Nur arschgeile Trails und technisch vom feinsten..
Wer also von euch mal Lust auf ein paar lustige Kilometerchen hat ihr wisst jo wo ihr uns findet

Bis denne
Claude


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Januar 2006)

sieht lecker aus...


----------



## Jobal (12. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch leute!
> 
> Happy biking!
> 
> P.S: ich habe mich auch entschlossen den Soulridern beizutreten..einfach auch respekthalber dafür was die Junx auf die Beine stellen (oder noch werden). Dafür gibts Support von mir..



Hi Burnz,

welcome aboard 

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Maui (12. Januar 2006)

nun ist zusammen was zusammen gehört  

Die Soulrider Community wächst und wächst. 

Fehlt nur noch der .....  

Denk der Megavalanche steht bei einigen schon aufm programm. 
Aber andere wollen vielleicht auch mal fast eine ganze wochen in einem größeren Areal wie portes du soleil oder ähnliches Biken.  ende July oder anfang August.

Auf jedenfall wirds eine phädde saison, mit der Crew


----------



## vampi1980 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo Vega Crew

wo hast du denn diese geilen trails gefunden? würde mich über ne kurze beschreibung freuen!

lg vampi

P.S. kenne so was in der art in der nähe von Echternach inkl. Steintreppen und Bachdurchfahrten einfach nur geil!


----------



## Island (21. Mai 2006)

das möcht ich auch erfahren


----------



## dubbel (22. Mai 2006)

vampi1980 schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du denn diese geilen trails gefunden? würde mich über ne kurze beschreibung freuen!
> ... kenne so was in der art in der nähe von Echternach


dann schau mal, wie die bilddatei heisst...


----------



## Jobal (22. Mai 2006)

Und wo isses das Müllerthal?


----------



## Island (22. Mai 2006)

so wie ich das verstanden habe liegen Berdorf und Müllerthal im Kanton Echternach in Luxemburg nordwestlich von Trier, in der Nähe von Deutsch-Luxemburgischem Naturpark.
Man findet wunderschöne Bilder ) googelt mal nach Müllerthal bzw. Berdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (22. Mai 2006)

@Island
Richtig alles korrekt. Ja die Bilder sind aus dem schönen Müllerthal im Touribereich auch noch kleine kuxemburger Schweiz genannt. Ein Teil des Müllerthal erstreckt sich ebenfalls auf der deutschen Seite über Irrel.

Dort wimmelt es nur so von Treppen und lauter technischem Zeug, von leicht bis nicht mehr fahrbar.

Die meisten Touren die wir so dort fahren sind zwischen 20 und 30km lang aber da geht dann doch schon ein ganzer Nachmittag drauf da auch viele Trage und Schiebepassagen drin sind.

Wir haben da einen sehr erfahrenen Guide der uns durch die schönsten Stellen lotst. Aber vor den geilen Singletrail Abfahrten und diversen Treppen liegen meistens heftige Bergaufstücke.

Leider hat jetzt die Touristensaison wieder so richtig begonnen und dann wimmelt es von Wandreren im Müllerthal dann muss man doch schon arg aufpassen.

Wenn aber wirklich Interesse besteht können wir uns mal in Echternach treffen und ein Tour dort organisieren.

MFG
Claude


----------



## Island (22. Mai 2006)

hmm, das klingt nach nem Paradies 
was fürn Fahrrad würdest du empfehlen, hab nur ein HT und der nächste Kauf steht vor der Tür, das Giant Reign bin ich gefahren fährt sich wunderbar und jetzt muss ich noch ca. 3 Wochen auf das Fusion Whiplash warten, das ich unbedingt probe fahren will. Meinst du ein Enduro Bike reicht vollkommen aus oder wäre ein Freeride duchaus eine Überlegung wert.
Das Faith von Giant bin ich auch gefahren, aber mit dem kam ich sehr schlecht nen Berg auf. Das Ding fährt sich wie ein Panzer *g*


----------



## Vince Vega (22. Mai 2006)

Also ich fahre hauptsächlich mit dem Reign da weil ein anderes Bike einfach keinen Spaass macht wenn du hochfahren musst und sitzt auf einem 19kg Hobel. Ausserdem sind die meisten technischen Passagen eher im Trialtempo zu fahren so dass ein Enduro an und für sich genügt.


----------



## vampi1980 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Vince Vega

da hast du meine Frage schon beantortet! Ich bin mal mit nem Kumpel in der Ecke gewesen, war mega geil ( 2 stunden hucke Pack und ca. 1 stunde Geile Trails) !
Also wenn Ihr nochmal ne Tour plant und nen Freizeitbiker mitnehmen würdet meldet euch bitte! Aber ich bin kein Maratoni also nicht nur auf Speed aus sondern auf den Spaß!

lg Vampi


----------



## Vince Vega (23. Mai 2006)

@Vampi
Ja hab das gemerkt mit der Antwort  

Also ich denke du bist mit deiner Form dann genau richtig bei uns   Einige von uns fahren halt auch mit dem BigBike dort und wie gesagt 25km in 4 Stunden oder so...kannst dir ja dann den Schnitt ausrechnen.

Werd mal mit meinem Guide Rücksprache nehmen und dann organisieren wir mal ne Ausfahrt dort. War schon ewig lang nicht mehr da..ist dann auch wieder Neuland für mich. Werd's dann mal per PM an die Interessierten aus diesem Thread weitergeben wenn ich was weiss.. 

Bis bald dann
Claude


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2006)

Hier wäre noch ein Freizeitbiker mit nem Tourenbike der mit will, wenn er darf! War dort schön öfters wandern und war immer begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (23. Mai 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei wenn man mit Tourenbikes mitmachen darf.

MFG


----------



## Vince Vega (23. Mai 2006)

Jeder darf mal mit    platz ist ja genug.
Wir haben ein ausgefülltes Programm an den nächsten Wochenenden, und trocken sollte es schon sein sonst machen die treppen und Trails nicht wirklich Spass, eher Angst. Werd mich mal umhören und euch dann wie gesagt Bescheid geben.


----------



## swift daddy (23. Mai 2006)

@ vega ... samma da stehn ja hammerfelsen un ich hab´ grad gelesen dass man da nur noch mit so nem komischen Schein klettern darf den man beim luxemburgischen Umweltministerium beantragen muss ... weißt du ob das nur für Toprope klettern oder auch für bouldern gilt??

... aber wenn ihr dort ma nen Ausritt hin macht un auch sonst noch Tourenbiker mit HT (tourenfully) am Start sind würd´ ich evtl. auch gerne ma mitkommen ... wie gesagt die felsen interessiernen mich ja schon ma    

cu
swift daddy


----------



## klot (24. Mai 2006)

swift daddy schrieb:
			
		

> @ vega ... samma da stehn ja hammerfelsen un ich hab´ grad gelesen dass man da nur noch mit so nem komischen Schein klettern darf den man beim luxemburgischen Umweltministerium beantragen muss ... weißt du ob das nur für Toprope klettern oder auch für bouldern gilt??
> 
> ... aber wenn ihr dort ma nen Ausritt hin macht un auch sonst noch Tourenbiker mit HT (tourenfully) am Start sind würd´ ich evtl. auch gerne ma mitkommen ... wie gesagt die felsen interessiernen mich ja schon ma
> 
> ...



Das gilt sowohl für Toprope als für Bouldern, aber geBouldert wird eher nicht. Ausserdem dürfen nur bestehende Routen geklettert werden und keine mechanischen Hilfen, (Friends und Keile usw) benutzt werden. Und es gilt Rauchverbot  am Felsen. Die Routen sind meist 20m, einige bis zu 30m, in recht hohem Niveau.
Eine Tagesschein kannst Du beim Umweltministerium beantragen


----------



## klot (24. Mai 2006)

Vince Vega schrieb:
			
		

> @Vampi
> Ja hab das gemerkt mit der Antwort
> 
> Also ich denke du bist mit deiner Form dann genau richtig bei uns   Einige von uns fahren halt auch mit dem BigBike dort und wie gesagt 25km in 4 Stunden oder so...kannst dir ja dann den Schnitt ausrechnen.
> ...



Allzeit bereit 

Vince's Umschreibung des Gebietes stimmt genau. Es fährt sich alles sehr gut mit einem Enduro. Sehr viel Spaas macht es aber auch mit Bigbike sofern es eine lange Sattelstütze und ein kleines Kettenblatt hat.

Je nach Tour muss man einige wenige bis viele Tragepassagen in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Vince Vega (24. Mai 2006)

So nach dem sich der Guide jetzt zu Wort gemeldet hat steht einer Tour ja an und für sich nix mehr im Wege.
Wie gesagt, lieber Guide  , am liebsten bei sonnigem Wetter und ne schöne Tour mit weniger getrage und viel gebike (Halerbach an sou   )

Bis bald 
Claude


----------



## swift daddy (24. Mai 2006)

klot schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt sowohl für Toprope als für Bouldern, aber geBouldert wird eher nicht.


   ach mann ich hab´ mich schon dort am Fels hängen sehn ...vielen Dank für deine Antwort klot   

aber ne Frage: stellen sich die Naturschützer gegen Boulderer (bzw. Kletterer im Allgemeinen), oder wieso diese Einschränkungen?


----------

